# will my Caribe ever......



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

I have had 4 feeders in my tank for a few days now. He wouldnt eat them so I dropped some shrimp in and he ate it right away. Will my Caribe ever eat feeders?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

How long have you had him? If you have had him less then two weeks your question is quite premature. Im going to guess that you just got him. Give him time. Let him adjust to the new tank.

~Dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I wouldnt really worry about the feeders just yet... why dont you beef up the P for now and then when its a bit bigger make it miss a meal or two and then introduce the new food (feeder) ...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sooner or later the feeders will die...don´t worry, sometimes it takes some time but in the end their wild temp will rise!


----------



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah I have only had him for 5 days. I have another Question, He always stays at the top back corner of the tank and doesnt move much, is there something wrong?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Nope, that is normal P behavior for only being in a tank for 5 days. Give him time.

~Dj


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Nope, that is normal P behavior for only being in a tank for 5 days. Give him time.
> 
> ~Dj


 i agree, all in good time


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Is he alone in the tank? Pygos are a shoaling fish and do much better in groups (for the most part). Depending on the size of your tank, you may want to add a few more.....you will he happier and so will your fish.


----------



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

Right now I have him in a 10g. but at the end of the month I am putting him in a 75g. along with two other caribe and two terns. The reason I have him in a 10g. is that pedro shipped my order two weeks early.and when they got here two of them were dead


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

eventually it will chow down on the goldfish


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

it also depends on the size of feeders

how big are they in comparrison to your cariba


----------

